# Second Birthday!



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

Today's Dixie's 2nd birthday! I can't believe she's already2! It still feels like just yesterday I found her in that kennel at HCACC and she came into my life.

HAPPY SECOND BIRTHDAY BABY GIRL! I LOVE YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday. They grow up to fast don't they.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I LOVE her name, very fitting for this pretty girl!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIXIE


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Such a sweet face! Happy birthday, Dixie!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

:cake:

Happy Birthday


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday beautiful!


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry it took me so long to get back.... Things have been crazy! Lol

By I want to say thank you for all the birthday wishes for Dixie.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Dixie. Hope you had fun on your big day. Lucky wishes lots of fun and great treats! What a cutie!


----------

